# Neve em Sobreira Formosa - Proença-a-Nova



## jPdF (11 Jan 2010 às 22:09)

Boas...
Fotos enviadas hoje pelo meu irmão, peço desculpa a qualidade das fotos, mas foram captadas pelo telemóvel e enviadas por MMS.

Freguesia de Sobreira Formosa a 350 metros de altitude no Concelho de Proença-a-Nova, Distrito de Castelo Branco, a norte: Serra de Alveolos (1080 m de altitude), a sul, o grande e vasto Alentejo...



 http://g.imageshack.us/img200/dsc00255rk.jpg/1/



 
Aldeia a 350 metros de altitude.



 
Hoje totalmente intransitável...



 ]



 http://g.imageshack.us/img686/p11011011391.jpg/1/
Acumulação de aproximadamente 15cm em alguns locais.
15 cm de acumulação a apenas 350 metros é um bom nevão... 
Principalmente em Portugal...

Um pouco mais acima (650metros de altitude), na encosta da Serra de Alvéolos, no local onde se encontra em construção a nova estrada Isna de Oleiros - IC8:


 http://g.imageshack.us/img694/dsc00269ax.jpg/1/



 http://g.imageshack.us/img686/dsc00272e.jpg/1/



 http://g.imageshack.us/img696/dsc00267m.jpg/1/

A nova estância de esqui da Freguesia de Sobreira Formosa... a abrir já no Próximo Outono/Inverno:


 http://g.imageshack.us/img706/dsc00274i.jpg/1/

Espero ter fotos com melhor qualidade brevemente... depois actualizo este tópico!
Por por enquanto é tudo... as de Viseu seguem dentro de dias, amanhã ou depois!


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 22:14)

Nevão impressionante não só pela quantidade de neve mas também pela cota

Belas fotos


----------



## Black_Heart (11 Jan 2010 às 23:16)

> A nova estância de esqui da Freguesia de Sobreira Formosa... a abrir já no Próximo Outono/Inverno:
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/img706/dsc00274i.jpg/1/



A mim parece-e uma das pistas de rally na Suécia eheheh


----------



## vinc7e (11 Jan 2010 às 23:58)

Belas fotos


----------



## Paulo H (12 Jan 2010 às 03:29)

Excelentes fotos, jPdF!

Vou aproveitar para guardar e mostrá-las ao meu pai que é natural de uma aldeia aí perto - Cunqueiros (+/-450m) entre S.Formosa e Isna de Oleiros.

Parabéns e obrigado


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2010 às 09:37)

Estou impressionado. Conheço bem a zona. Neve não sendo vulgar, não é assim tão raro nessas bandas. Mas com esta acumulação isso sim já é raro! Aliás o distrito de Castelo Branco foi para mim uma das maiores surpresas deste evento no que à acumulação diz respeito.

PS: Para não repetir mensagens parabenizo os contribuidores de todos os tópicos de fotografias deste evento. Fotos maravilhosas mesmo


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2010 às 10:39)

Excelente registo!

Foi um domingo bem diferente por essa zona!


----------



## rozzo (12 Jan 2010 às 11:22)

jPdF disse:


> A nova estância de esqui da Freguesia de Sobreira Formosa... a abrir já no Próximo Outono/Inverno:
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/img706/dsc00274i.jpg/1/




É mesmo isso, assim que vi a foto lembrei-me, que parecia que estava numa bela pista numa estância em Andorra!


----------



## rachel (12 Jan 2010 às 12:58)

jPdF disse:


> http://g.imageshack.us/img200/dsc00255rk.jpg/1/



Olha a minha casa ali!!! lol, bem podias ter dito o nome da bela terrinha que o teu mano fotografou, ne JP?  [Pucariço!!!]

Fogo, tem uma pessoa que voltar para Aveiro para cair neve na santa terrinha XD


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2010 às 22:12)

jPdF disse:


> A nova estância de esqui da Freguesia de Sobreira Formosa... a abrir já no Próximo Outono/Inverno:
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/img706/dsc00274i.jpg/1/



Também estou de acordo contigo, é uma foto divertida. Nós cá nos Algarves é muito difícil ver estas coisas mas digamos que ainda não perdi a esperança de ver um dia o Aeroporto de Faro fechado pela primeira vez em quase 50 anos devido à queda de neve... Há-de acontecer...


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jan 2010 às 00:10)

Um verdadeiro espectáculo mesmo aqui ao lado no concelho vizinho. Então essa foto da _futura pista_ está muito boa. não sei o que se passou no concelho da Sertã mas *penso que* não se registou nenhuma acumulação desse tipo, pelo menos a essas cotas.

Ouvi falar de boas acumulações no concelho de Proença, também se falou de Pedrogão Grande - Figueiró dos Vinhos, inclusive IC8.

Não sei o que se passou aqui, falo a *400m*, penso que a neve foi muito húmida e com muita chuva congelada pelo meio, quando em outros locais do país a cotas inferiores acumulou bem mais.

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------

